# Can i get study visa fir Australia with 5 years of gap in my education?



## zh8083060 (2 mo ago)

My wife wants to study further , she left study in 2017 due to our marriage and after that we blessed with baby while taking care of baby she didn't continue her study and that time we were facing some financial problems then she started job in private company now she wants to study further in Australia, anyone plz who can guide me the way?


----------

